# Stable kicking safety ?



## TheBrokeHorse (31 October 2017)

Hello!

My mare is a very aware horse that my mom has decided to name her a better watch dog then our actual watch dogs. So when she sees or ears something funny she likes to kick the barrier between her and the other mare or the wooden wall the other side. Even snap and go for the mare over her door. My biggest worry is that she could hurt herself very badly as she has once already torn down the barrier due to her kicking.

Would rubber matting against the barrier make it safer and less chance of injury? Is there anything else I could put there to stop herself from hurting herself or to to strengthen the barrier? Anyone experience something similar?

Thanks in advance


----------

